# Did you know there's a review section here?



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

I just posted my very first review.  I choose Masdters of the Wild becasue it's the book I'm using for my two current characters, a Ranger and a Cleric going Oozemaster.  We need more reviews, so I'm going to try to go through many of my books and review them.  However, if it turns out I suck at reviewing, I'd like to know.  So, please read the review and review the review.  It can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=MotW


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

This is not a bump.  Even thought the thread did fall to the second page.  What this is is a link to more information.  Obvious;ly one review was not enough to give people an informed opinion on my review style.  The second review is here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=TABL


----------



## ThomasBJJ (Sep 10, 2002)

Well done. There are many books I want to review as well,  but time seems to slip away much too fast lately.

 I'll say this, the main things I look for in a review are these:

Are the game mechanics sound and balanced?

Is it well written and interesting? 

How usefull is the content?

I usually know what the content is, I just like to hear what the well-read D&D community think about some of these books. There are so many to choose from, I'd like to make sure I get the most out of the ones I buy.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Thank you.  I figure other reviews give you a very complete summary of the book, so I'm not going to do that.  What I am going to do is take the books section by section and tell you my opnion on them.  I try to say what I like, what is well done, and what is just crap.


----------



## jollyninja (Sep 10, 2002)

the summary of the books contents are pretty much the only part of a review i pay alot of attention to. the reviewer's opinion does not matter to me. if the book is a borderline purchase, i'll look at the ratings of all who have reviewed it but the reviewer might not be looking for the same thing i am out of a book. i do not do a particularly good job of reviewing in my opinion so i quit. if anyone wants to check out my reviews they are at the following:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=jollyninja&product=ghel

and

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=jollyninja&product=RIPO

i did them after someone started a why don't more people do reviews thread, then i lost interest because it's alot of work for little payoff to do an average review, i felt strongly about these two products. i'll probably do one for the everquest book, i bought it today it's huge.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree, the summary is a great think and I read all of Psions reviews for that.  However, I that is not really my strong point, so I'm not going to try and do that part badly.  Here's my latest review.  I'm doing the Wizard class books becasue these I am very familar with and don't have to do much rereading.  

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=SONG


----------



## jollyninja (Sep 10, 2002)

yeah, i can see the appeal of doing the ones you are really familiar with but i prefer to do ones that not everyone has allready decided to purchase or not. i'm only going to bother with d20 (as in not core D&D) stuff and the hackmaster swag kenzer sent me to review months ago. the contents of WotC stuff is well known where the contents of mythic races by fantasy flight games is not. i am trying to either be the voice of reason among a sea of fanboys or just do a review for a product that does not have many yet.

i love psion's reviews as he gives good descriptions of the content of the book before his opinions so i read all of them as they come out just to see what's out there.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Now that I have started to do review I will review ever product I have.  It will take a while, but I will get through them all eventually.  I agree, writing reviews for the lesser known products is very important.  I'll get to Mythic Races at some point, and while I like FFG's books, that particuliar book will not rate high at all.


----------



## Glyfair (Sep 10, 2002)

jollyninja said:
			
		

> *the summary of the books contents are pretty much the only part of a review i pay alot of attention to. the reviewer's opinion does not matter to me. if the book is a borderline purchase, i'll look at the ratings of all who have reviewed it but the reviewer might not be looking for the same thing i am out of a book.  *




Personally, I tend to follow specific reviewers when possible.  A friend of mine always chides me for listening to reviewers when I comment that I want to see or avoid a movie because of a review.  He thinks that's "sheep" mentality.

However, I've gotten to know the local movie reviewer & Roger Ebert pretty well.  I can usually tell from reading either of their reviews whether a movie is a must watch, avoid, or wait and see type of movie.  Of course, that doesn't mean the opinion matches mine (although I'm very close to Ebert in taste).  I can and have read a review from a local reviewer lambasting a movie and realized I want to see it.

Of course, this won't help with those reviewers who post only one or two reviews.  That's why I'm glad Morrus instituted the "staff reviewer" position.  They are well thought out and described reviews and each reviewer has enough reviews that you can get a feel for their quirks.

Glyfair of Glamis


----------



## jollyninja (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> * I'll get to Mythic Races at some point, and while I like FFG's books, that particuliar book will not rate high at all. *




on that we can agree then, my review will also not be a favorable one. i'm going to try and do a few more, some of products that i do not feel quite so strongly about and as psion says: "before doing a review READ THE FAQ"


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

jollyninja said:
			
		

> *
> 
> on that we can agree then, my review will also not be a favorable one. i'm going to try and do a few more, some of products that i do not feel quite so strongly about and as psion says: "before doing a review READ THE FAQ" *




Like I said I hope to get all the products I own reviewed.  That way I can get the good along with the bad.  Hopefully as I do more my style will improve and become even more helpful to people.  That's one of the reasons I started this thread.  I hope to get some other comments from people so I can make the reviews more useful.  If I take the time to do them, I might as well do them the best I can.  I guess that's another reason to start with the books I know the best and are the most well known.


----------



## jollyninja (Sep 10, 2002)

well i allready broke my no WotC products rule, i just did one for faiths and pantheons. it was sitting beside my computer so i figured what the heck, why not. it's only the fourth review for the product and none of the staff reviewers have done it yet. it's at:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=jollyninja&product=DANP

if anyone cares to read it. i'll probably write some more at work tomorrow and post them after i get home.


----------



## yeebarr (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't have much time (today) to read your reviews completely Crothian but I gave them a quick skim.

Overall your gut feelings on each book were pretty close to mine (except "Song and Silence" - oh how I wish this book was more than it was!) so that gives me a good indication that you'll be worth reading to help me decide on any future purchases (that, and the fact that you were nice to me on my very first post here...see how a little kindness goes a long way?  )

It would be nice if you did add a few more "teasers" though. Obviously not necessarily as detailed as Psion - but if you could describe an interesting game mechanic or some of the benefits from quirky feats that would be nice.

Good start though!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

yeebarr said:
			
		

> *It would be nice if you did add a few more "teasers" though. Obviously not necessarily as detailed as Psion - but if you could describe an interesting game mechanic or some of the benefits from quirky feats that would be nice.
> 
> Good start though! *




Well, thanks you.  I had a feeling I needed to do a little more detail on these.  Tonight I'll try that with the remaining two class books by Wizards.


----------



## Psion (Sep 10, 2002)

Glyfair said:
			
		

> *Of course, this won't help with those reviewers who post only one or two reviews.  That's why I'm glad Morrus instituted the "staff reviewer" position.  They are well thought out and described reviews and each reviewer has enough reviews that you can get a feel for their quirks.*




Intersting. How would you categorize each of our "quirks"? 

Incidentally, I agree totally. Reveiwers have different tastes, values and opinions, especially when you boil it down to a number at the end. But I try to let you see my analyses in enough depth that you can tell if you will like a product and see its foibles even if you don't agree with my conclusion.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 10, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Intersting. How would you categorize each of our "quirks"?
> 
> Incidentally, I agree totally. Reveiwers have different tastes, values and opinions, especially when you boil it down to a number at the end. But I try to let you see my analyses in enough depth that you can tell if you will like a product and see its foibles even if you don't agree with my conclusion. *




Here's a quick one: you like dungeon crawls a lot more than Simon. So if an adventure is a DC, he'll pan it, and you'll review it.

Just an example. I've also noticed that you don't do that many WotC reviews. I imagine they don't need to hand out free review copies, so you can only review the work of theirs that you buy (frex, no FRCS).

And why hasn't anyone reviewed the Book of Challenges?

PS


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> And why hasn't anyone reviewed the Book of Challenges?
> 
> PS *




If it helps, it's on my list.  I can do it after the last two Wizard Class books if you really want to see a review of.


----------



## Psion (Sep 10, 2002)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *Just an example. I've also noticed that you don't do that many WotC reviews. I imagine they don't need to hand out free review copies, so you can only review the work of theirs that you buy (frex, no FRCS).*




Just so. I have FRCS, but generally, I give complimentary review products priority.

Further, as many products I get complimentary are by virtue of ENWorld, that leaves me the ones I purchased myself to review at d20Weekly (frex, you will find my ELH and Deities & Demigods reviews over there.)

I am trying to work in a rotation so I can slip in some reviews of products I bought here now and then.


----------



## Storminator (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If it helps, it's on my list.  I can do it after the last two Wizard Class books if you really want to see a review of. *




That'd be great! I always take the kids to the FLGS, and that sort of cramps my ability to sit and check out the products. I'm leary of buying something I've heard nothing about.

PS


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That'd be great! I always take the kids to the FLGS, and that sort of cramps my ability to sit and check out the products. I'm leary of buying something I've heard nothing about.
> 
> PS *




Okay, the two class books I'm doing tonight.  I want to get my feet wet with the simple ones first.  I should be able to get to the Book of Challenges tommorrow.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

I just posted my Review of Defenders of the Faith here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=DefotFai

Next, will be Sword and Fist, Book of Challenges, Path of the Sword, and then Path of Magic.  If there are any other books people want to see reviewed, please post them.  If I have the book I'll add it to the list.  Also, and comments or criticism on my reviews is welcomed.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

And the final Wizard class book is here fully reviewed:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=SnF

The next books I will review are: Book of Challenges, Path of the Sword, Path of Magic, and then Wild Spellcraft.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

Book of Challenges is reviewed here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=CHAL

Next, I'm moving to the Path books.  Also, I really like the comments that can be left in the review.  That is a really cool feature.  I'm going to try to glance over them for all me reviews every few days for people who decide to post there.  To those of you who have done that already, I want to thank you for it.  I appricate any and all discussion on these matters.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 12, 2002)

Salutations,

Nice review on the Book of Challenges.

I don't own it- so I can't make any comments on specificsm, but I can tell you that you make me interested in picking it up.

Thank you,
FD


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *Salutations,
> 
> Nice review on the Book of Challenges.
> 
> ...




Your welcome.  Is the no spoiler section and spoiler section a good idea?  Most reviews I read just warn you that there are spoilers.  I tried to allow for people who still want to be surprised.  I just don't know if it worked.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 12, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your welcome.  Is the no spoiler section and spoiler section a good idea?  Most reviews I read just warn you that there are spoilers.  I tried to allow for people who still want to be surprised.  I just don't know if it worked. *




I think it is a good idea for those who care about those things.

As a dm, I don't think a book can be "spoiled" for me, and I don't think players should be reading reviews of products that can be spoiled for them. 

But, I know there are people who seem to care about it a lot more then me, and I suspect they will be very grateful.

FD


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think it is a good idea for those who care about those things.
> 
> ...




For me, I change things around so even if a player has gone through a module, it won't be the same.  While I was doiung the review it just occured to me that some people might want a review without spoilers.  Hopefully someone else will chime in with a thought or two.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 12, 2002)

Please forgive this lame question.

How do you post a review?

I couldn't find an option to enter a review anywhere.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *Please forgive this lame question.
> 
> How do you post a review?
> 
> I couldn't find an option to enter a review anywhere. *




You need to register and log in.  It's different from the message boards, so you'll need to create an account for it.  Also, before you post a review read the FAQ.  

What are you reviewing?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay, after a week of no reviews, I just posted my review of Path of the Sword here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=ffgpathswor

While I do give this book very high praise, I did not give it a five.  It is a very high four, though.  One thing I didn't put in the review was that FFG has become my favorite d20 publishers.  Only one of their books have I been less then happy with.  And I've not even looked at their Dragon Star stuff, which IO've only heard positive things about.  

Next up is Path of Magic followed by Wildspellcraft.  Anything else people want to see me review?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 22, 2002)

Heh. I've read all of your reviews now, Crothian...

Great stuff; I like your writing style, and you're giving useful info. (And got me interested in the Book of Challenges! )

A bit more detail (just like in, say, Book of Challenges) in some of the reviews would be icing on the cake, of course. 


(Phew! Reading this much after being online for hours is really tiring. I think I'm logging off for today... )

PS - 3,000 posts!


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> (Phew! Reading this much after being online for hours is really tiring. I think I'm logging off for today... )*




/me plots and schemes to create flaming/political threads while the Darkness-mod is offline.



> *PS - 3,000 posts!  *




Congrats. I'll be there soon.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Heh. I've read all of your reviews now, Crothian...
> 
> Great stuff; I like your writing style, and you're giving useful info. (And got me interested in the Book of Challenges! )
> 
> ...




The five class books by wizards were a little rushed and the amount of info was limited.  As my first reviews, I tackled the books everyone knows to refine my style and get my feet wet.  I think I'm going to have to start writing them over the space of a few days.  I seem to give great detail at the beginning, but that tends to slacks off.  Anything specific you want reviewed?  What other reviewer takes requests?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Anything specific you want reviewed?  What other reviewer takes requests?   *



_Other_ reviewers...? Aww! You _know_ you're the only one for me, Crothian! 

Heh. MM2 would be very cool (although from what I've heard about it, I already know I'll love it ).


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 23, 2002)

Maybe find some products that have exactly 4 reviews.  It takes at least 5 reviews for a product to show up on the Top 20 list, so if there's a really good book that is close to making the cut, you might let the rest of us know if it deserves to be up there.

Or, find new books with no reviews.  

Or, heck, review Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns.  We've only got 4 reviews so far anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Other reviewers...? Aww! You know you're the only one for me, Crothian!
> 
> Heh. MM2 would be very cool (although from what I've heard about it, I already know I'll love it ).  *




If I'm the only reviewer for you, what did you do three weeks ago when I had no reviews?  

Reviewing a moinster supllement will be tough.  I did pick it up, and it's not too bad.  Some of the CR's for the tough creatures seem to high, the mountain giant being the most talked about example.  I think I'm going to stick with non wizards stuff.  I hope to give some of the other companies the spot light.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Maybe find some products that have exactly 4 reviews.  It takes at least 5 reviews for a product to show up on the Top 20 list, so if there's a really good book that is close to making the cut, you might let the rest of us know if it deserves to be up there.
> 
> Or, find new books with no reviews.
> 
> Or, heck, review Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns.  We've only got 4 reviews so far anyway.   *




I was looking at that.  For instance the book of Richtiosness has 4 reviews, all 5/5.  I'm thinking of doing that one, which will also be 5/5.  I'll try to find other books with 4 reviews and see what I  can do.  It is a good suggestion.  That and books with zewro reviews.  THat's why I did the Book of Challenges.

As for TF&T, I'm waiting for the print version.  I don't have a printer or laptop or other way to really make use of a pdf at the gaming table.  I'm about halfway done with Path of Magic, and then I'm going to do Wild Spellcraft for you.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 23, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If I'm the only reviewer for you, what did you do three weeks ago when I had no reviews?  *



Why, dream of finally meeting the reviewer of my dreams, of course! 



> Reviewing a moinster supllement will be tough.  I did pick it up, and it's not too bad.  Some of the CR's for the tough creatures seem to high, the mountain giant being the most talked about example.  I think I'm going to stick with non wizards stuff.  I hope to give some of the other companies the spot light.



Cool too!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2002)

I just posted my review to the Path of Magic.  This review was written in pieces over the past three days.  I think that helps keep the descriptions fresh throughout.  

I must say that after doing a thorough reading and review of both Path of books (Sword and Magic), that these are the best class books I out there.  They offer a lot of information and ideas.  The classes are really good (better in the Sword book then the Magic book) and the new rules are thought provoking and excellent (better in the Magic book then the Sword book).  

Next up Wild Spellcraft (for Mr. Nock) and then MM2 (for Darkness).  I live to serve.     Anything else someone wants to see a review of?

I must say that doing reviews is a great thing and I'm very happy that we have the opportunity to post them here.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 24, 2002)

I feel lame saying this, but it still remains a mystery to me how you post a review.  What am I missing? Where is the option to enter a review?


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 24, 2002)

I just posted a review of Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves. Its my second review in which I'm trying a more "complete" review style.

Expect a review of Half-Orcs and one of Oathbound up soon.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *I feel lame saying this, but it still remains a mystery to me how you post a review.  What am I missing? Where is the option to enter a review? *




You need to go to the review section, sign up over their as that account is different from here.  After that you need to log in and then the option to post a review should appear.  Have you been able to do any of these?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *I just posted a review of Heroes of High Favor: Dwarves. Its my second review in which I'm trying a more "complete" review style.
> 
> Expect a review of Half-Orcs and one of Oathbound up soon. *




That's cool, I saw it was up but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 24, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's cool, I saw it was up but I haven't read it yet. *




I just read your newest and noticed that you and I are a bit... wordy.  

Oh, and we're from Ohio too, you're roughly 60 miles from me. OSU fan?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just read your newest and noticed that you and I are a bit... wordy.
> 
> Oh, and we're from Ohio too, you're roughly 60 miles from me. OSU fan? *




Ya, I'm a bit wordy.  THe more I can tell someone about what's in the book, the better they can decide if it'll be useful to them.  Just by saying that I like it should not get someone to buy a product.  So, I need to get across what is good and bad in a book and hopefully the reader will be able to judge the content for himself.  

Born and bread Buckeye here.  Where the heck's Hillsboro anyway?  I'm familiar with most of the state but that place doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## Khan the Warlord (Sep 24, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, I'm a bit wordy.  THe more I can tell someone about what's in the book, the better they can decide if it'll be useful to them.  Just by saying that I like it should not get someone to buy a product.  So, I need to get across what is good and bad in a book and hopefully the reader will be able to judge the content for himself.  *




I'm in complete agreement. 



> *Born and bread Buckeye here.  Where the heck's Hillsboro anyway?  I'm familiar with most of the state but that place doesn't ring a bell. *




Hillsboro is about 60 miles south of Columbus, 20 miles from Wilmington, 40 miles from Chillicothe, 35 or so miles from Washington C.H., 60 miles from Cincy, about 45 miles from Dayton.

That give ya an idea? Basically, Hillsboro is a small city surrounded by larger ones.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Khan the Warlord said:
			
		

> *Hillsboro is about 60 miles south of Columbus, 20 miles from Wilmington, 40 miles from Chillicothe, 35 or so miles from Washington C.H., 60 miles from Cincy, about 45 miles from Dayton.
> 
> That give ya an idea? Basically, Hillsboro is a small city surrounded by larger ones. *




I know the area, just not familiar with the city.  So, yo ua Buckeye fan?  We're flying high this year, number six in the country and undefeated so far.  It's going to be a great fall from grace like, possible the best since the Trojans stoppped us in 98 I think it was.  

On to the reviews, Wild Spellcraft might be finished and posted tonight.  It was a faster read then I was expecting.  I like to sit back and reread the book I'm reviewing and I do read them cover to cover. 

Any other suggestions for reviews?  Wild Spellcraft tonight, Monster Manual 2 later this week, then after that anything goes.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Wild Spellcraft review is here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=N201

A nice little book that inspired a new character idea.  I think that's a good way to judge a book.  AS I read this I got many ideas for my game and I hope to use it with my next character I pla, or in the next game I run.  

Next up is the Monster Manual 2.  Anythying else people want to see?


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 24, 2002)

Crothian, did you mean to review the print version?  I think you posted it on the pdf version.  Aside from that, I personally think you rated it too high (I would've given it a 3), but heck, in hindsight a lot of people tend to feel dissatisfied with their own work, so I'll trust your opinion over mine.  If I had to do it again, though, I would've added more 'crunch'.  I would have included different ways to implement wild spellcasting.  Heck, each of those small ideas in chapter 2 could've used a page of fleshing out on their own.

Thanks for the review, though!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Crothian, did you mean to review the print version?  I think you posted it on the pdf version.  Aside from that, I personally think you rated it too high (I would've given it a 3), but heck, in hindsight a lot of people tend to feel dissatisfied with their own work, so I'll trust your opinion over mine.  If I had to do it again, though, I would've added more 'crunch'.  I would have included different ways to implement wild spellcasting.  Heck, each of those small ideas in chapter 2 could've used a page of fleshing out on their own.
> 
> Thanks for the review, though!   *




I did review the print version, but I just went back and that was the only listing for Wild Spellcraft I could find.  Is there a different place to review the print version from the pdf version?  

I gave it a 4 because you have very good ideas.  Heck, I stopped reading chapter 2 to post a character idea in House Rules using an alt Wizard.  In my reviews I do tend to favor the products who give good ideas and whose work really gets those creative juices flowing.  Your book did do this.  Now, if you take all those little ideas from the second chapter and expand them in a web enhancement, I'd be all for that.  I think this book could easily be expanded into a great sourcebook three times it's size.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Review for Monster MAnual 2 is up.  Sorry, Darkness, I don't rate it favoribly.  

Next up I'm going to do Spells and Spellcraft by Fantasy Flight Games.  

As always, I ask if there is anything people want to see reviewed?


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 25, 2002)

Croathian,
Probably review the indie d20 stuff that few have heard of. More non-Wotc stuff, perhaps? Good or bad reviews, most people are going to buy them anyway.
DT


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You need to go to the review section, sign up over their as that account is different from here.  After that you need to log in and then the option to post a review should appear.  Have you been able to do any of these? *




Yes, I've done that, but I still see no option to post.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Croathian,
> Probably review the indie d20 stuff that few have heard of. More non-Wotc stuff, perhaps? Good or bad reviews, most people are going to buy them anyway.
> DT *




That is my plan.  I only reviewed MM2 because Darkness asked me to.  Like I said next is Spells and Spellcraft and after that who knows.  I do take requests.  However, I only review what I own.  I do have a lot of books but no PDF's .  So, anything your curious on?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, I've done that, but I still see no option to post. *




Okay, when you go to the d20 review page before you log in, on the left hand side you'll see:

MAIN MENU
d20reviews Main
Back to Main Page


The d20 System
FAQ / Help

After you log in that will look like this:

MAIN MENU
d20reviews Main
Back to Main Page

Add New Review
My Reviews (10)

The d20 System
FAQ / Help

Except, you don't have 10 reviews to look at.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2002)

I figured it out.  Apparently the files containing my name and password for the first two accounts I tried to create were corrupted, but the error message is nearly the same color as the background, so I wasn't able to see it.  So I went and made a new email address (necessary, since you cannot delete an old, corrupted account), and a new name (again because you cannot duplicate the names of the old corrupt accounts) and got it to work.

I posted a review of Kingdoms of Kalamar Player's Guide (since I already had posted the review in the General thread).


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *I figured it out.  Apparently the files containing my name and password for the first two accounts I tried to create were corrupted, but the error message is nearly the same color as the background, so I wasn't able to see it.  So I went and made a new email address (necessary, since you cannot delete an old, corrupted account), and a new name (again because you cannot duplicate the names of the old corrupt accounts) and got it to work.
> 
> I posted a review of Kingdoms of Kalamar Player's Guide (since I already had posted the review in the General thread). *




Excellent, glad you got this figured out.


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellent, glad you got this figured out. *




Thanks for your help


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

After Spells and Spellcraft I'm going to tackle The Book of the Rightious.  I realize at this point in the thread I'm just talking to myself, but I'm used to that.


----------



## 333 Dave (Sep 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm just talking to myself, but I'm used to that.   *




So THAT's how you got over 7000 posts! Cheater!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So THAT's how you got over 7000 posts! Cheater!      *




No, you need to talk to Wicht about that.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2002)

Okay, my review of Spell and Spellcraft can be found:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=SASC

Next, I'm going to redo my review of MM2.  My opinion hasn't changed on it, but after a thread on it and some comments on the review I feel, as many others seem to, that the  review was poorly done.  In my attempt tp become a good reviewer I feel I need to go back and correct that error.  

After that I'm going to be covering The Book of the Rightious.  Then I'm going to review AEG's new book Magic.  

As always I'm willing to take requests and if anyone wants to discuss any review of mine (be it positive or negative discusion) I'm more then happy to further explain anything.  Thanks to all of you have have commented on my reviews, I hope I'm able to improve the reviews so they are more helpful to everyone.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay, the number of views is increasing so some people are still reading this thread.  

I revised my MM2 review.  I did not change the rating I gave the book, but I did try to post a better review.  I hope that succeeded as if my reviews don't make sense they are not helping anyone.  

Next up is the Book of the Rightious.  THis is going to be a hard review just because of the sheer amount of information in this one book.  

After that I think I'm going to do AEG's Magic, trying to get some reviews done on the new products I'm buying.

As always, anything you want reviewed I'll try to get it done.  I'm also mor ethen willing to talk about any review I've or other people have posted.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 30, 2002)

Slight change in review schedule.  After BotR I'll be reviewing some of Silver Thorn Games pdf's.  Then I'll get to AEG's Magic.  It's always nice to have stuff on the slate to do.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for reviewing the MM2, Crothian! Yu0 r0x0r! 

Heh. But I still got it after flipping through it in the store today (which is the first day it has been out 'round here). 

And I _love_ it! 

See, it has just about everything I want:

Sure, some more background details on the monsters would have been nice - but I can live without them, too (especially for the monsters that existed in 2e, like thri-kreen). 'sides, background is easier for me to create than the monsters themselves.

Which, BTW, are IMO a good mix of old favorites and interesting, new creatures. (There's far more of the latter, though, and some _more_ "old favorites" really wouldn't have hurt.)

When reading many of the entries, I was instantly hooked and ideas on how to use them in a game came to my mind. Heh. I really want to use many (if not most) of them _right now_. 

Some particular favorites of mine (for now, that is; I haven't had time to read it all yet, ya know, so I'll certainly find others later and possibly change my mind on a couple of these):

Automaton

Banshee (BTW: Wow! Nice power boost that they got since 2e!  )

Bladeling

Chain Golem

Corpse Golem

Deathbringer

Demon: Kelvezu

Elemental Weirds

Famine Spirit

Fiendwurm

Frost Salamander (for the picture, if nothing else )

Grell (still, they already were covered in 3e, so...)

Hellfire Wyrm

Ixitxachitl (Yay!!! Everyone's favorite impossible-to-spell, chaotic evil rays are baaack! )

Jermlaine (At least I think I like them; weren't they the ones who used to shave off all the hair of people they captured in 2e...? )

Thri-Kreen (Finally balanced! Yay! )

Death Knight (Even though they already appeared in Dragon)

Half Golem (Too bad that they don't have an ECL. )

Monster of Legend

Spellstitched

Titanic Creature

Warbeast


----------



## Crothian (Sep 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Thanks for reviewing the MM2, Crothian! Yu0 r0x0r!
> 
> Heh. But I still got it after flipping through it in the store today (which is the first day it has been out 'round here).
> 
> ...




That's great to hear.  I really want products to be useful to people, that's why this review was tough for me.  It sounds like it did for you everything it didn't do for me.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Oct 1, 2002)

Crothian;

Are you going to review the Quint. Monk?

I've seen threads here and there talking about it, on various boards, but I've only seen one review (it's here on ENworld).

Just some professional curiousity, I suppose. (I wrote the QM)

Patrick Y.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *Crothian;
> 
> Are you going to review the Quint. Monk?
> 
> ...




I'm actually familiar with your name at this point.  I'll add it the list and I will review it.  So, it'll be BotR, followed by some STG stuff, and then Quint Monk.   It's a nice book; I read it when I first got it.  So, what other projects do you have coming out?


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Oct 1, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm actually familiar with your name at this point.  I'll add it the list and I will review it.  So, it'll be BotR, followed by some STG stuff, and then Quint Monk.   It's a nice book; I read it when I first got it.  So, what other projects do you have coming out? *




Hmmm......

Well, I've got two Dragon articles purchased and waiting for print, another in review, and another BIG one just finished and waiting to hit the mail. This latest one is, bar none, my best professional work to date. I absolutely hunger to see it in print. 

Elsewise (is that even a word?)  :

I've got a second city sourcebook for Mongoose that's waiting to be published. (hope, hope)

I've got a book I'm doing for Sovereign Stone.

I'm contributing to a neat book for AEG.

I just got a commission for two new Mongoose books. These are gonna be fun ones, from the look of it. 

Finally, I'm waiting for the go ahead on the Quintessential Sorcerer. I'm really hoping to get this one, as the sorcerer is begging for some unique stuff. 

Patrick Y.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *
> I've got a second city sourcebook for Mongoose that's waiting to be published. (hope, hope)
> 
> I've got a book I'm doing for Sovereign Stone.
> ...




Can you say anything about any of these like titles or subject material?  

Quint Sorcerer is a topic that has a lot of potential.  Even after 2 years we haven't seen much done with the Sorcerer.  We have some prestige classes that are average at best, although FFG has done some interesting things in Spells and Spellcraft, just not enough.  

Mongoose Matt, if you're out there, Patrick has my vote for this project.


----------



## Psion (Oct 1, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *Are you going to review the Quint. Monk?
> 
> I've seen threads here and there talking about it, on various boards, but I've only seen one review (it's here on ENworld).*




I have it and I have a positive impression of it, but alas, I have many products I received gratis that take priority. I'll see if I can squeeze it in soon.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Oct 1, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can you say anything about any of these like titles or subject material?
> 
> ...




The city sourcebook for Mongoose is called "Stonebridge- city of illusion". It details a rennaissance flavored city (Florence, Italy specifically) that is home to gnomes and a few copper dragons. The Patrono Drago, or Dragon Patrons, are a "family" of art loving dragons who give patronage to many artists in the city- they were inspired by the Medici family. Their favored artists are the Sognotore de la Sangue di Dragon, the Dreamers of the Dragon's Blood, a group of half-dragon gnome sorcerers with a natural gift for illusion magic- they were inspired by Leo DaVinci, Michaelangelo and their contemporaries. The book is centered around art and high culture- its my tribute to the glory of rennaissance Italy.

I believe that both AEG and Sovereign Stone prefer to keep their projects close to the vest, so I won't say anything about those books, except that I am very excited about both. 

The 2 commissioned Mongoose books are part of the second wave of their new Power Class series. The format of the series is pretty cool, but again, I'm not sure what I'm allowed to say about it. 

I know you didn't list them, but the latest Dragon article is SO COOL(tm) that I wanna share. It's all about the Far Realms, specifically about what happens when the Far Realms decides to pay a visit to sane space. It's got new templates and a trio of beasties that, IMO, pack more unsanity than any 10 monsters have a right to. If things go well, it's been suggested that it will become a short series of articles.

Patrick Y.


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey Psion, have you taken a look at AEG's Magic yet?

I have my own copy but I am curious about your opinion.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

I read through Magic over the weekend and it's not too bad.  I feel that while the many topics seemed like they deserved a core class write up, makinmg them that way will really limit there use.  There are a lot of rather cool ideas in there, though.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Arcane Runes Press said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The city sourcebook for Mongoose is called "Stonebridge- city of illusion". It details a rennaissance flavored city (Florence, Italy specifically) that is home to gnomes and a few copper dragons. The Patrono Drago, or Dragon Patrons, are a "family" of art loving dragons who give patronage to many artists in the city- they were inspired by the Medici family. Their favored artists are the Sognotore de la Sangue di Dragon, the Dreamers of the Dragon's Blood, a group of half-dragon gnome sorcerers with a natural gift for illusion magic- they were inspired by Leo DaVinci, Michaelangelo and their contemporaries. The book is centered around art and high culture- its my tribute to the glory of rennaissance Italy.
> 
> ...




That city book sounds really cool.  I haven't gotten any of the other ones in that series, but that one I will defiantly look at.  Expanding the Far Realms in the Dragon sounds like a really cool idea.  I like the idea of the Far Realms but had feared that like many things Wizards does, they would never get back to it.  I'm glad to see that you are.


----------



## Psion (Oct 1, 2002)

Tuerny said:
			
		

> *Hey Psion, have you taken a look at AEG's Magic yet?
> 
> I have my own copy but I am curious about your opinion. *




Well, when I returned from vacation, it was among the pile of review books waiting for me. Haven't had a chance to read it in depth yet, but there are some concepts I liked at first glance.  As with Crothian, I am not too keen on a flurry of new core classes; thus far I am a little warmer to Occult Lore for this sort of book since it doesn't create core classes for concepts for which prestige classes will do; prestige classes are usually easier to work into a game than new core classes. However, I understand Mearls (an author I trust) took a bigger hand in this one than previous AEG works, so it may pan out alright. Will have to look deeper.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2002)

Crothian, Tuerney, and Psion

I would be interested in reading a review of AEG's magic. It is a line I have not gotten any of yet and I am always interested in at least hearing about good magic supplements.

thanks


----------



## Psion (Oct 1, 2002)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *Crothian, Tuerney, and Psion
> 
> I would be interested in reading a review of AEG's magic. It is a line I have not gotten any of yet and I am always interested in at least hearing about good magic supplements.*




Alas its about 4th or 5th in my queue right now.


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 1, 2002)

I will see what I can do. I am still in the proccess of reading it.

So far I have mostly been impressed with it but I think a few classes could use some tweaking to be in line with the other arcane classes.

Unlike Psion and Crothian I do not really mind alternate classes to handle different paradigms of spellcasting, so I don't have a problem per se with the implementation of them in this book.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm not in a rush, I just saw this thread and saw that Crothian was pushing it back in his queue because nobody was speaking up about it. Of the ones being discussed it is the one I am most likely to consider getting eventually, I liked Mearls' work on Quint Wizard, and AEG's mercenaries looked impressive in the store.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 1, 2002)

Voadam said:
			
		

> *I'm not in a rush, I just saw this thread and saw that Crothian was pushing it back in his queue because nobody was speaking up about it. Of the ones being discussed it is the one I am most likely to consider getting eventually, I liked Mearls' work on Quint Wizard, and AEG's mercenaries looked impressive in the store. *




Actually I pushed it back becasue a company actually sent me some stuff to review and some authors asked me to review their stuff.  It's still on the list of things to get done though.


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 1, 2002)

*Magic Mini-Review*

Well the main reason I picked it up, and the main item I am going to be using it for, is to present a number of alternate magical traditions in my world.

As is I like to have a variety of arcane societies focusing on different paradigms of magic, and this particular book allows me to implement those paradigms easily.

These are the magical styles covered in the book:

*Chronomancy*: 
An arcane spellcasting class that focuses on manipulating time to cast spells. They have access to nine chronomancy spells (each of which cause damage to the caster because of his causing stress to the time stream) and can manipulate probability 1 day/4 levels (with a bonus manipulation at 1st level) to reroll a particular action before he knows whether it succeded or not. They lose access to a familiar and the wizard's bonus feats (except for scribe scroll). 

*Elementalism*:
 Arcane spellcasting by manipulation of elements. They cast spells as wizards but get a bonus list of elemental spells associated with one of the traditional elements (they don't use the whole acid/earth association used in the core rules).  The elementalist gains an additional spell per day from the elemental list he chooses and at 3rd level gains a special elemental familiar which is basically an elemental of the type associated with which sort of elemental mastery they are pursuing. 
This elemental gains power as the elementalist gains level advancing as far as an elder elemental at 20th level. 

In addition they get special abilities associated with their particular element. Air, for example gets the ability to progressively ignore higher and higher falls. Fire elementalists gain fire resistance equal to their class level.

They also gain the ability to banish an elemental as a cleric turns undead once per day. +1/4 levels.

In exchange they lose the wizard's bonus feats. 

Their is also a prestige class for Elementalists (The Elemental Adept) and some new feats and magic items.

Personally, I think this particular one is a bit overpowered. I would probably let them pick either the elemental master combo or the elemental familiar and banishment combo in exchange for the bonus feats. 

Also I was kind of disappointed that the mechanics of the class did not follow through from the description. 

*Fetish Magic*
Basically, magic through totems. 
They have the spontaneous spellcasting and progression table of a sorcerer, gain the bonus feats of a wizard, and can use light armor and simple weapons.

They also gain a +1 bonus to intimidate and bluff checks due to their reputation as powerful wise men touched by the madness of the gods.

They have special totems that they can use to focus their spells a number of times per day dependent on level adding a +2 caster level for one particular aspect of the spell. This has a chance of angering the god in a totem and having their totem destroy itself.

Unfortunately, whenever they cast a spell there is a flat 10% chance that the totem they use breaks and they will have to build a new one. 

There spell list is also a merging of some spells from the wizard and clerics lists that is appropriate to more tribal cultures. For example they have cure light wounds but lack magic missle. 

Overall I did not find anything overly unbalancing about this class. The limited spell list, lack of familiar, and loss of scribe scroll make up for the bonuses gained by the class.

The Charm Master prestige class is very balanced. The special abilities seem to be mostly continuations of the Totemist core class and the new special abilities it gains aren't really that much more than a regulary Totemist has.

Two new feats, two new spells, and a bunch of new charms (a  type of magic item) are also presented.

*Flesh Magic*
Flesh Magic is all about the bending of your own and other's flesh. 

Flesh Mages cast spells as sorcerers but get d8 hit dice progression and an average attack progression. They use wisdom for spell progression

Flesh Magic has a number of differences from normal arcane magic:
1) All spells cast upon others require successful melee touch attacks even if they normally have a range. 
2) Dispelling attempts automatically fail when cast by other types of spellcasters unlee they are via limited wish, wish, and miracle. Spellcraft checks to identify works of flesh magic are thus at -5.
3) Flesh magic does not work on aberrations, constructs, elementals, oozes, outsiders, plants, and undead.
4) Material components aren't required to cast flesh magic. 
5) They are not subject to arcane spell failure chances
6) Flesh Mages may not use metamagic feats to alter their spells
7) Flesh Mages can build flesh golems without knowing the normally required feats.

They also have the ability to make certain effects semipermanent on themselves by spending a number of experience points equal to its levelx100 a day per spell level and 100 gp per spell level. He must however spend an hour tending each of these semipermanent changes otherwise there is a chance they begin to fade. The changes are always obviouly alien and magical.

They retain the ability to summon familiars but lose the scribe scroll and bonus feats.

Every 5 levels they can pick one of the previously unaffected creatures to affect with their magic.

They have a limited spell list, mostly centered on spells that change an individual's form.

Their prestige class, the Beast Maker, basically enhances their ability to affect other creatures. They also have fourteen new spells.

I think that if I did use this I would have them associated with a very, very exotic group of spellcasters.

That is about as far as I have gotten in my reading.
The other ones included in the book are 

Forge Magic: magic through items. They are forgemages with a special focus on making magical arms and armor.

Ki Magic: magic through ki. Basically they are arcane monks with a mixture of traditional monk abilities and a limited spell list.

Madness Magic: Magic through tapping into one's own unhealty mental aspects. Adepts of the Awakened Eye have their own take on casting spells and slowly gain more and more abilities that take advantage of their altered mental state. Unfortuantely they also slowly pick up more and more signs of their mental unhealtiness. 

Number MAgic: Magic through cause and effect, mathamatics, and relations. Number mages have a limited control over probabilty and can prepare their spells with certain levels of definition (ranging from a creature type to the true name of an individual) in mind in order to gain potency.

Rune Magic: Magic through runes. Runewrights use runes to power their spells rather than words of powers, creating similar effects but also having its own flavor and implementation. 

Shadow Magic: Magic through tapping shadows. Shadow Mages are both weakened and strengthened by their great connection to shadow. They have their own spell list and a series of special abilities but are also slowly tainted by the shadow.

Technomancy: Tinkerers use their magic to create a variety of magical constructs and inventions. (This is one of the longer sections)

Thaumaturgy:
Focusing on the similarities between different types of magic rather than the differences, thaumaturges slowly gain the ability to use arcane versions of divine spells.

Theurgy:
This is one of the few chapters without a new core class. Theurgists are arcane spellcasters who are specifically devoted to their faith, whether it is good or evil.

Witchcraft:
Witches are basically designed to hilight the spontaneous magic and spell point systems in the book. They use a more primal sort of magic, less refined than modern sorcerery and wizardry.

The last chapter is a grab-bag of material including a new spell point system, a system for creating spontaneous magic on the fly, a more in-depth system for desiging spells, a section on arcane deuling, a section on making intelligent magic items more interesting, a section on legendary magic items (which is basically a prestige class for intelligent magic items), templated magic items, infusing souls in items, some new spellcasting gear, prestige classes, and a bunch of new feats and magic items.

If you want any more detail on any of these sections let me know and I will focus on them.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 4, 2002)

I just posted a review of the BotR.  

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=BOTR

It's a little on the short side, as covering a book of this length in my usual detail would have been a small book in itself.  The important thing is, this is one of the best books I've seen.  I'm not just talking d20 stuff either.  While it would be difficult to make a small list of the best role-playing supplements I've seen in the past twenty years, this book would be in the top 5.  

Next up, I'm trying my hand at some pdf's.  Some of the nice people at Silverthorn Games and Creative Mountain Games were kind enough to send my copy of some of their stuff.  Ordinarily, I'm not a fan of pdf's just because I don't have a way to print them, nor do I have a lap top to use them at the gaming table.  So, nothing against the format, it's just not useful in my current situation.  

Then after that I'm going to get back to some print products doing Quint Monk and Magic.  Hopefully, these won't take as long as BotR.  Nothing against any of these books, it's just the sheer size of the BotR made it a little more time consuming to review.  

As always, anything you'd like to see a review of I'm more then happy to take suggestions.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

Book of Templates is reviewed here:

http://www.enworld.org/d20reviews.asp?sub=yes&where=active&reviewer=Crothian&product=btem

It's nice when I have time to devote to this stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

When other people review pdf's do you read it all on the computer or do you print it out for easier reading?  Do you break up the reading over a few days?


----------



## Tuerny (Oct 5, 2002)

I usually sit down  and read it on the computer in one sitting. But I believe I am kind of unusual in that regards.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 5, 2002)

I've just started reading through pdf's to review.  I don't have a printer, so I read them in one sitting.  I'm just curious how others do them.  So, your way is not too unusual.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 9, 2002)

My review of Creative Mountains Game's Whispering Woodwind is up and ready to be read.  It's my first module review so comments on it are encouraged.


----------



## Mark (Oct 9, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *My review of Creative Mountains Game's Whispering Woodwind is up and ready to be read.  It's my first module review so comments on it are encouraged. *




I'm not sure why I can't seem to get an Email through to you, Cro, but I had another one bounce.  I read your Whispering Woodwind review last night and I must say that I appreciate the time and energy that you put into it.  If you don't mind sharing your thoughts on future CMG products, I will definitely be sending more your way for additional reviews.  Thank you very much. 

As a side note to everyone in this thread and in the community, please do keep writing reviews.  If you haven't tried your hand at it, but have opinions on products, give it a go.There's no doubt that every review that gets written is a huge help not only to d20 publishers that are looking for exposure but to the community as a whole.  With the great number of d20 publishers now in existence, and the limited number of fulltime and/or staff reviewers, it simply isn't feasable that they can cover absolutely everything that is released.  I've been very fortunate to have four reviews so far, all well done (IMO), by community members and am grateful for every one of them.  Thanks!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't know why you can't send me any e-mail either, as far as I know your the only one that it bounces for.  Anyone else want to send me an e-mail and see if it bounces?  

I'd be happy to review anything for you guys in the future.  Anychance of you guys doing more with the Trundlefolk?  I really liked these guys.


----------



## Mark (Oct 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I don't know why you can't send me any e-mail either, as far as I know your the only one that it bounces for.  Anyone else want to send me an e-mail and see if it bounces?  *




Yeah, I don't get it either.  I'll just have to keep track of you through the boards. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'd be happy to review anything for you guys in the future.  Anychance of you guys doing more with the Trundlefolk?  I really liked these guys. *




I think you can safely count on additional material including a Trundlefolk pesence, as well as many other NPC Culture Classes showing up to keep NPCs interesting and easy to integrate.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 10, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it either.  I'll just have to keep track of you through the boards. *




That should be pretty to easy to do.  At times I think I'm on the En World tour.  




> *
> I think you can safely count on additional material including a Trundlefolk pesence, as well as many other NPC Culture Classes showing up to keep NPCs interesting and easy to integrate.  *




Excellent, I look forward to reading your new works.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm up to 21 reviews and I'm either going tom have to start looking for worse products or except that there are a lot of solid books out there.  

Since I last posted in this thread I've reviews Book of Vile Darkness, Quint Monk, Heroes of High Favor Dwarves and Half Orcs (2 seperate books), Slaine (I can't express enough how great this book is!!!), Races of Evernore 1, and Everyone Else.  

I'm really enjoying this review stuff if you couldn't tell!!  No idea what I'm doing next.


----------

